# Spanish Mackerel all day long



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, it is almost time for me to head back to washington, but in the last month I have been able to get some good fishing in. Today I was able to find some relief from the wind and surf and fish Destin pass for a few hours. I couldnt keep the spanish off my line. My 7wt Sage got a little warm up before I start fishing for silver salmon up north.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Must be rough with this wind. The fish are there its just getting to them.


----------



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

AlaskanDan said:


> Well, it is almost time for me to head back to washington, but in the last month I have been able to get some good fishing in. Today I was able to find some relief from the wind and surf and fish Destin pass for a few hours. I couldnt keep the spanish off my line. My 7wt Sage got a little warm up before I start fishing for silver salmon up north.


How do those stripping guards work? Are they from Orvis? I've been meaning to get some to reduce the perma cut on my index finger...


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

The jetty was the only place that I could fish with all the wind, unfortunately. I fished all day today as well, got into a lot of bluefish for a couple hours, then everything died. Right before sunset I pulled out the big guns, 10wt Sage with 650gr sink tip. It seems to cast itself, even into the wind, the only reason I waited so long was because that setup will destroy your wrist if casted too much. I got into even more bluefish at sunset, one of which was destroyed by a shark.

The stripping guards are from orvis. I bought them after a hard weekend of fishing, using sharkskin line tears your hands up. They are slick and effective, and clean the line as you strip it in. The biggest problem is losing dexterity in your fingers while tying knots, and not being able to stop the line when needed. After 4 weekends of fishing with them though, they wear out, but for 7 dollars, who cares. 

Today was my last day of fishing before headed back home to Washington. I am eager to get back into my element, salmon and trout...river fishing. The cutthroat trout are eagerly awaiting a nymph setup on a sub freezing, fog covered river.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

AlaskanDan, 
Thanks for your reports. Please stay in contact with us and keep posting your fishing trips from back home. I know a lot of people will enjoy hearing about the different techniques, equipment, etc. that you experience. Good Luck and safe travels !


----------



## AlaskanDan (Feb 26, 2010)

I will do my best to keep everyone updated on my northwest adventures. I am not sure when I will be back down here again, all depends on when the Army needs me back at Ft. Rucker. But when I am back, I will be sure to let everyone know as well.


----------

